# Something different and retro...



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

...all the talk of BHP is all good however it is Thursday and whenever the weather is good I always drag out the retro bike...ordered new from the Cannondale factory back in 1996 and true to form I had it modified on delivery... 

Specs as it is today...original bike in mint condition yet it is 17-years old...!;
- made in Feb 1996 by Cannondale USA
- Cannondale CAAD2 M800 'Beast of the East' frame in Speed Yellow handmade in the USA
- Cannondale P-bone form 
- Cannondale CODA stem; bars; seatpost clamp; crankset 300 
- Magura HS11 brakes (1996 original)
- Mavic rims with IRC white sidewalls tyres
- Sachs 8-Speed Powergrip shift 
- Sachs front & rear hubs
- Sachs chain
- Ritchy seatpost
- Shimano Deore LX front & rear derailleur
- VP747 pedals (kept as spare)

Everything is original apart from the following...which did not stand the test of time...;
- *seat*...the original was too firm so I have packed that away and bought Selle Royal gel type seat.
- *bar-ends* are Tranz X...am looking for Cannondale CODA bar ends though must be in mint condition.
- seat attached bag
- tubes for the tyres...the originals died on me about 6-years ago
- pedal...I have kept the original VP747 and bought a 'cheap' replacement though I have recently found the Cannondale Octopus pedals and bought a pair...just waiting for delivery.

*FUTURE MODS*
- _looking to buy CODA 900 Magic Motorcycle crankset - *must be in mint condition*_

Hope it lasts another 17-years...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I have to Cannondales from around the same time a Super V 3000 and a s2000 superlite I wil try and get some pics up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice I have to Cannondales from around the same time a Super V 3000 and a s2000 superlite I wil try and get some pics up


Cool, would be good to see some pix.

This is a great site - see http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPag ... ndale.html.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

How do you manage to keep a mountain bike so mint?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice I have to Cannondales from around the same time a Super V 3000 and a s2000 superlite I wil try and get some pics up


Always wanted a Super V when they came out. There's a whole list of 'dream bikes' from back when I actually used to ride the things, like the Mountain Cycles San Andreas, that weird Manitou full suspension bike with suspension forks at the back or a John Tomac Yeti (with Tioga Disk Drive, of course).

I still miss my old Kona Lava Dome (the 1990 one with the awesome yellow splatter paint job).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> How do you manage to keep a mountain bike so mint?


Thx, a very long story short...

I ordered the bike and used it only in the summer for a couple of years. Anyway, in 1998 I run in to money problem - who doesn't - and a good friend bought the bike off me for a tidy sum.

3-years ago he called and asked me to meet him as per usual just before my 40th - he presented me back my bike in the mint condition it left me and as seen and Mont Blanc.

What he did was to store the bike all that time only using it less than half a dozen times in the dry snd he never let on that he had kept the bike

The friend is still around; we have all offcourse grown up a little with less money worries these days. I always did go on about this bike so as a 40th present, it is simply something money could not buy and a lovely surprise especially as he lead me to believe that he sold it on...back in 1998...!

I stare at it often and it is currently with me in my study as I work from home.

It is a keeper for sentimental reasons and actually a great bike to ride being relatively light. am just looking for a CODA bar-ends and Magic Motorcycle 900 crankset to finish it off.

As the saying goes - "They do not make them like this anymore...!".


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I still have a Raleigh M-Trax titanium racer I bought in about 1995, the last of the English built lug-weld titanium frames. It's a beauty of a bike, 12 speed RSX, saddle like a razorblade. I haven't ridden it in ten years!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Mine have the Magic 900 cranks they are a lovely bit of kit 
I might have a new set of CODA bar ends not sure is it the very long ones you are after ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > phil3012 said:
> ...


Short bar-ends though long will be fine.

Any chance you can post up a pix of it and the 900 crank? Is the 900 crank in good condition?

If you ever want to part with the 900 crank let me know - I would even develop a spring kit for you if needs be...!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I still have a Raleigh M-Trax titanium racer I bought in about 1995, the last of the English built lug-weld titanium frames. It's a beauty of a bike, 12 speed RSX, saddle like a razorblade. I haven't ridden it in ten years!


Haha, so am not the only one who rarely gets on his bike then...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Few shots as requested 
Super V3000



















Super V cranks










S2000 superlite










Both were upgraded to XTR kit from new used to ride at least 20 miles almost every day couldn't rind to the end of the drive now

S2000 cranks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

WoW...!
Very nice and am extremely jealous on the 900 crank. If you ever want to part with them give me a shout.

William


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thx, a very long story short...
> 
> I ordered the bike and used it only in the summer for a couple of years. Anyway, in 1998 I run in to money problem - who doesn't - and a good friend bought the bike off me for a tidy sum.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice story!

I've just taken up mountain biking again, I have a Specialized Hardrock Sport having had a couple of other mountain bikes over the years.

My first mountain bike was an Alpinestars Cromega which my Dad bought me for x-mas back in 1990. Brilliant bike in its day, ended up selling it to my mate for £100 in about 1997 as I hadn't used it for a while and he commuted to work and back on it (so well used) before he scrapped it probably early 2000s, I was there for the take it to the tip ceremony.

Now to relive our youth me and my mate, keep sending each other links when similar bikes are up for sale on ebay, I tell you what though, they fetch a lot of money.

Considering that bike was £430 new, I told it to my mate in pretty good condition but by no means mint as it has been used but not abused, similar bikes are up for as much as £300. There is one on ebay at the mo, although a model year later for £300.

I'd be tempted if I could get a good one for £100 just for nostalgia value, but sadly they fetch silly money.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Old skool mountain bikes are sooo cool.

I have an old Univega Alpina s6.9 that came with Mag 20 Rock Shox back in the day, sadly they weep oil and I cant find a service pack anymore so have had to pop on some banana yellow judys instead to keep the retro look going.

About a year ago I sold my old blue skyways from my old BMX on ebay and I got more than I paid for them originally  They were in perfect condition tho.

What a bloody good birthday pressy and mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice I have to Cannondales from around the same time a Super V 3000 and a s2000 superlite I wil try and get some pics up
> ...


I have a Mountain Cycle San Andreas and a Cannondale F600


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Some good old skool memories coming back there and I certainly understand about all this retro moves now driving prices up. Great stuff.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is my retro bike...

93 Zaskar LE frame with bits from various years since being bolted on..










Might not be up to date tech wise but I keep up with my mates on there new bikes and it's lighter and requires less maintenance than them :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

WOW this brings back memories, I have been through a few MTB's:

Specialized Hard Rock Sport
Specialized Stump Jumper Pro
Specialized Team Stump Jumper
Canondale (cant remember which one)
Pace Racing - this was built by myself using the square tube frame, magura hydraulic brakes, Bullseye Crank and BB, RockShox and Diore XT group set, was amazing and I have regretted selling it every day since.

Currently on a Trek 6500 Disk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I have a Mountain Cycle San Andreas


Is it one of the early ones with the upside down forks?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Mountain Cycle San Andreas
> ...


I don't think so. Not unless these are upside down - don't look it to me! F600 behind it...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


No, they're standard forks... <edit> Actually, looking at your picture again, they might be Suspenders. I thought the lower sections were larger diameter, but I think that's actually the plastic guard they fitted to protect the legs from stone chips...

The Mountain Cycle Suspenders looked like this:










And seen here in an early advert:










They were one of the first bikes to use disc brakes, mainly because you couldn't use rim brakes on the Suspenders forks. They also needed a monster bolt-through front axle (and proprietary hub), as it was the only thing bracing the two lower stanchions.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well a topic I can post in, I used to race down hill and cross country knew Steve Peat, Rob Warner and Jason Roberts (RIP) all pretty well at the time as it was quite a small bunch then I had many bikes even had the same one William but as a red white and blue version, called the Beast due to the heightened BB,

I have had two marins a Muirewoods and a B17 down hill bike, A Chas Roberts Dogs Bollox, GT RTS, LTS, Kona Stab x 2 and then a Turner, Azonic dual salom and the best bit a Tioga Disc Drive had a black one fell apart on a roundabout Carrati at the time just sent a cleat one the same as John Tomac rode cost a fortune, sounded amazing never stayed true :roll:










Also had some Super T's as the importer WindWave was just round the corner from my house so managed a good deal on those when they were all hand made forks, Broke a few frames killed many wheels got all the scars to prove it, loved ewvery minute of it

Now have a Specialized FSR Elite, rather special all XTR, Chris King BB, Hubs and Headset, Carbon Handle bars and Seat post, amazing what you can find on Ebay working from home


----------



## Bricktop (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my full bounce sv 400


----------

